

Ask: Help me decide pricing for my new webapp - infocaptor
https://www.wireframes.org/ui/mt.php?pa=wireframe_pricing_4ed7ab47827cd

======
infocaptor
I have the free, plan1 through plan7

Is this too many plans. In actual there are only two plans free and single
user. Rest are just multi user packs. Please help me refine this. Thank you so
much

